
Salaries at Buffer 2019 - throwaway4994
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11s9VSyf4yaYUsqBKLaVH78NL8wdl8gXoj5BGAzjIFuc/edit#gid=671465451
======
Spinosaurus
Is this suppose to be public?

